# SPOILER drew mcintyre's new gimmick, WTF?



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

sorry, can someone move this to the smackdown section please?


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

no one deserves this, even if you hate him! this is just total bs


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Awesome. :lmao :lmao :lmao

Everybody in this company is either so overpushed it's ridiculous, or so underpushed it's ridiculous. It's so refreshing to see somebody actually get treated the way they deserve for once. It's a good thing they didn't let him get on the WHC history before they did this like with Swagger.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Awesome. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Everybody in this company is either so overpushed it's ridiculous, or so underpushed it's ridiculous. It's so refreshing to see somebody actually get treated the way they deserve for once. It's a good thing they didn't let him get on the WHC history before they did this like with Swagger.


yes, because someone with the best look in wwe atm and great in ring skills deserves this

facepalm


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

OMGZ ITS THE SCOTTISH ORLANDO JORDAN!


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Who has Drew pissed off to deserve this? I


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Awesome. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Everybody in this company is either so overpushed it's ridiculous, or so underpushed it's ridiculous. It's so refreshing to see somebody actually get treated the way they deserve for once. It's a good thing they didn't let him get on the WHC history before they did this like with Swagger.


DAMMIT Tyrion, this isn't the time. Drew Mac fans are weeping right now.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Who has Drew pissed off to deserve this? I


Teddy long who has been very generous to him!Drew should of been fired when he lost the blindfold match!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Suit Up said:


> yes, because someone with the best look in wwe atm and great in ring skills deserves this
> 
> facepalmz


Ok, let's push him for his look. Brilliant, cause that's a SKILL, right? We've already got Orton to fill the good looking guy with no charisma role, and he's pushed like a motherfucker, so what do we need him for? And to even say he has the best look, best look for what? This is sports entertainment, not modeling. A guy like Taker or Triple H has an infinitely better look than Mcintyre because nobody can take a guy who looks like a stripper seriously as a world champion.

As for his "great" in ring skills, they're good, not fantastic, but again, he's bland as unbuttered toast. You shouldn't push a guy only based on ring skills, having no other discernable qualities. And we're not at a loss for good wrestlers either. We have Bryan, Del Rio, Ziggler, and Christian all either at the top of the card or right underneath the top.



> DAMMIT Tyrion, this isn't the time. Drew Mac fans are weeping right now.


What do I care about Drew Mac fans? My guy is fucking injured right now, screw Mcintyre.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Who has Drew pissed off to deserve this? I


His wife was/is a psychopath, and he was seemingly blamed for it, only reason that springs to mind.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I always knew Vince secretly watches TNA.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

My reaction...









But seriously, a moment of silence for Drew McIntyre fans, and his career.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, let's push him for his look. Brilliant, cause that's a SKILL, right? We've already got Orton to fill the good looking guy with no charisma role, and he's pushed like a motherfucker, so what do we need him for? And to even say he has the best look, best look for what? This is sports entertainment, not modeling. A guy like Taker or Triple H has an infinitely better look than Mcintyre because nobody can take a guy who looks like a stripper seriously as a world champion.
> 
> As for his "great" in ring skills, they're good, not fantastic, but again, he's bland as unbuttered toast. You shouldn't push a guy only based on ring skills, having no other discernable qualities. And we're not at a loss for good wrestlers either. We have Bryan, Del Rio, Ziggler, and Christian all either at the top of the card or right underneath the top.
> 
> ...


drew debuted at 23 and was very green, if you are judging him on what he is, instead of what he could be then you are doing it all wrong.

and by look i mean wwe's choice on what a champion should look like
and triple h doesn't look much different to drew in the first place.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, let's push him for his look. Brilliant, cause that's a SKILL, right? We've already got Orton to fill the good looking guy with no charisma role, and he's pushed like a motherfucker, so what do we need him for? And to even say he has the best look, best look for what? This is sports entertainment, not modeling. A guy like Taker or Triple H has an infinitely better look than Mcintyre because nobody can take a guy who looks like a stripper seriously as a world champion.
> 
> As for his "great" in ring skills, they're good, not fantastic, but again, he's bland as unbuttered toast. You shouldn't push a guy only based on ring skills, having no other discernable qualities. And we're not at a loss for good wrestlers either. We have Bryan, Del Rio, Ziggler, and Christian all either at the top of the card or right underneath the top.
> 
> ...


Barrett can still come out and cut promos which is all you care about pyro.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

So they have given him a gay gimmick or a Rick Martel gimmick? I really hope he's like Goldust or something, that shit would be hilarious.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Really now, what the hell did I just read? :lmao

Oh man, poor Drew.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Pop Tatari said:


> Barrett can still come out and cut promos which is all you care about pyro.


Fairly new to these boards can somebody explain to me why everybody calls that guy pyro?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Fairly new to these boards can somebody explain to me why everybody calls that guy pyro?


He had that username for like 6 years or something.


----------



## Miccoli#10 (Jan 7, 2012)

WTF, just pray for the guy that they didnt give him this gimmick and put it on tv.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pop Tatari said:


> Barrett can still come out and cut promos which is all you care about pyro.


He can't become world champion on the injured list, which is also all I care about. He's no better off than Mcintyre right now.



> drew debuted at 23 and was very green, if you are judging him on what he is, instead of what he could be then you are doing it all wrong.


Uhh, how is that accurate, exactly? If he's being a boring piece of shit, I have to judge him as a boring piece of shit, not that he could he great if he fixed this, this, this, this and this. That isn't happening, so it's not a relevant factor. Hell, that applies to every single person on the roster.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

Sigh... I'm all for gimmicking people up, WWE needs more gimmicks. But when WWE does do gimmicks... It seems like when they actually gimmick people up it's an on-screen embarrassment that nobody will respond to as it's too stupid.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

about a week ago i was thinking wwe pretty much have a steller year ahead , with 2 great ppvs gone already and a seriously epic mania ahead. now it seems back to same old disapointing shit. im not getting my hopes up for mania, some internal sabotage will probably happen same as last year.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

This gimmick needs more flatulence.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ultimatekrang said:


> about a week ago i was thinking wwe pretty much have a steller year ahead , with 2 great ppvs gone already and a seriously epic mania ahead. now it seems back to same old disapointing shit. im not getting my hopes up for mania, some internal sabotage will probably happen same as last year.


All because they gave some jobber with no fans a gay gimmick? Really?


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

LOL


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Poor Drew..He should just quit a gimnick like that is even worse than Natalya's...a Gay gimnick? Really?


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

Embarrassing. But oh well, at least he has a gimmick now.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Drew is going to be stuck with this stupid gimmick, while hacks like Khali are getting pushed to the top.

Stupid stuff from WWE really.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Are you shitting me? This is a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

I would've love to see Drew's face/reaction when the writers tried to convince him that this gimmick will get him over.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

lol, poor Drew


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Haha awesome, hopefully he gets fired soon though.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

DAFUQ??!


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Am I the only optimistic one around here? This could turn into something or fall on its face, I reserve judgement particularly as this is a spoiler and I haven't seen the footage yet. At least he's being given something and the best talent can make anything work. Hope Drew meets the challenge.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

R.I.P. epic theme


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

So the reports saying he was gonna be be an arrogant playboy really meant arrogant gayboy?


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

Very Natalya fart-esque. He might be seeing the door come post-WrestleMania if he is being given a gimmick like this. That is brutal.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Why are people calling this a punishment? It's a gimmick. Goldust got really over with the same kind of shit. For all you guys know, this could have been Drew's idea. Anyway, it's not even on TV yet, let the guy show what he can do with a gimmick since he's never really had one.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

I just dont know what to say...i really dont!!! Ok im biased im a huge fan of Drew but seriously? what are they trying to do to him? The arrogant playboy would have been fine...well not fine but tolerable, but this?

What really pisses me off is that there is a discussion in general about homosexuality in wrestling and the fact that everybody agreed that if there was to be a sexually ambiguous or openly gay character then it should be by someone who is comfortable being openly gay; To me, this is not only a bit of an insult to Drew but to those people who are hesitant about openly sharing their sexuality in this environment;

My only hope that it isnt as bad as it sounds, and that he will be more of the arrogant playboy rather than arrogant and after everything that moves type of guy!!! Seriously what with Natalya and now Drew!!!! im started to give up hope, and im normally a really positive person!!!

Rant over!!


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

And I thought Brodus Clay and Natalya's new gimmicks were bad. Yikes. Who comes up with this stuff?

Usually, I reserve my judgment on something until I see it for myself, but wow, this sounds really, really bad. Why did they have to give him a new gimmick? And of all the gimmicks, why this one? He was fine the way he was before. He really just needed to be given an opportunity to shine. It's really sad that a talent like McIntyre has to pay for Tiffany's actions. Doesn't make any sense to me at all.

Hmm. And WWE wonders why their talent pool is in such bad shape right now.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Honestly, if this forum had known what Brodus' gimmick was going to be before it aired on TV, _everyone_ would have shit all over it. It ended up being completely awesome. Give DrewMac a chance, and shit all over it if it turns out to be horrible.


----------



## Rayfain (Dec 5, 2011)

We've not seen it so we can't intelligently comment or criticise. Whether it turns out to be good or bad it's up to Drew to make the most of it and show the bosses why he should be at the top. At least they are doing something with him rather than being stuck with a losing streak that is heading nowhere.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh ffs.

On the live Smackdown show, Drew McIntyre was trending on twitter worldwide, the only other person that night to do it was CM Punk, the amount of people shouting at the WWE and complaining about the fact they are ruining Drew McIntyre was unreal, yet creative still do not give him the recognition he deserves.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Virgil_85 said:


> Honestly, if this forum had known what Brodus' gimmick was going to be before it aired on TV, _everyone_ would have shit all over it. It ended up being completely awesome. Give DrewMac a chance, and shit all over it if it turns out to be horrible.


i guess youre right; Just that Drew in my opinion has been used horribly over the last few months and i cant for the life of me seeing it changing! i guess the one hope is that at least theyre bothering to do SOMETHING with him and not just sticking him on Superstars and forgetting about him

I shall reserve judgement but will have little hope


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Can we just future endeavor McIntyre now and save the embarrassment of watching him go through this? I thought Natalya's fart gimmick was bad. This is even worse. A bi-sexual gimmick? This is what WWE meant when they said arrogant playboy? It didn't work for Orlando Jordan in TNA, it won't work in WWE. He's done. There's no way he's getting over with this gimmick. There is no silver lining. It doesn't matter how well he performs it, wrestling fans won't go for it.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

wow, well I'll wait and see before I judge but for fuck sake wwe


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Virgil_85 said:


> Honestly, if this forum had known what Brodus' gimmick was going to be before it aired on TV, _everyone_ would have shit all over it. It ended up being completely awesome. Give DrewMac a chance, and shit all over it if it turns out to be horrible.


Clay's gimmick wasn't awesome. It was way too one dimensional and got old after a few times. They can use the Brodus Clay in-ring work excuse all they want for taking him off TV, but I think the real reason is that there wasn't anyway to progress this gimmick. It was a jobber gimmick and nothing more.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Well I hope it gives him more of a direction to be more charismatic like he was when he was Drew Galloway back in the FPW when he was the Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No, I actually thought Drew McIntyre might of had _some_ potential, but you can throw that out the window now, as this gimmick will totally destroy any measure of credibility he might have left and his image. This gimmick will destroy any last hope people might had of taking him as a legitimate threat again, and I believe this gimmick could be his final true burial.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Pop Tatari said:


>


:lmao

It doesnt seem sexually ambiguous it seems more metro if you ask me


----------



## Watsatroll (Jun 28, 2011)

If your only real option for someone is to turn them gay, just release them. This is really just stupid, embarrassing, and unnecessary. Vince is way out of touch.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Snow: Awwwwwww what da heyull, Chet? Can you believe this, dawg? He dun kissed that boy right dere!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I bet all you guys saying that it was a shame there's no gay gimmicks in WWE in that thread about it the other day are eating your words now. 

I actually find this quite offensive to be honest. I'm not gay but this is pretty crass.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tedious said:


> I bet all you guys saying that it was a shame there's no gay gimmicks in WWE in that thread about it the other day are eating your words now.
> 
> I actually find this quite offensive to be honest. I'm not gay but this is pretty crass.


A gay gimmick done right would be fine. This gimmick was obviously made by someone who has absolutely no contact with a gay person and is just going off stereotypes. And bad, outdated ones at that.

And I don't know how any face is going to get into a feud with him and not look homophobic. It seems counter productive for the faces also.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Get ohn yer knees, Teddeh.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Pop Tatari said:


> Barrett can still come out and cut promos which is all you care about pyro.



Ha!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> A gay gimmick done right would be fine. This gimmick was obviously made by someone who has absolutely no contact with a gay person and is just going off stereotypes. And bad, outdated ones at that.
> 
> And I don't know how any face is going to get into a feud with him and not look homophobic. It seems counter productive for the faces also.


Exactly. A gay gimmick in the WWE would only ever go one way. That's why I find the stereotyped feminine metro style gay guy for something for the fans to laugh at offensive.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Does it sound good not at all, but damn alot of overreaction here without seeing it. Plus this what at a house show so its something they are trying out its not like they are putting it on TV. They try out new and different gimmicks ALOT at house shows that never see WWE TV. How bout we try and not make a judgment about this until we see where it goes?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

So he goes from a ladies man gimmick in the indies to a, um, mans man? in WWE?


----------



## shadow455 (Dec 7, 2011)

forget natalya this is now the worst gimmick in the wwe


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> Get ohn yer knees, Teddeh.


I laughed entirely too loud while reading this at work.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Wonder if this gimmick changed his move set and he obtained a kiss attack.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Drew Mcintyre vs Brodus Clay will be the day I stop watching if Drew keeps this.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Ryan said:


> So he goes from a ladies man gimmick in the indies to a, um, mans man? in WWE?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

sexy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Drew, just quit. Leave with whatever pride you have left. Seriously.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK?

THIS IS HOW YOU TREAT THE GUY THAT CAN ACTUALLY WORK A MATCH?

Unreal, un fucking real.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes, he needed a gimmick, but not a comedy/embarrassing gimmick.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

They get me all hyped up for Wrestlemania and then pull this shit.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

...

NO. FUCK NO. NO FUCKING WAY. YOU GIVE DREW MCINTYRE, DREW FUCKING MCINTYRE, SOMEONE WHO FUCKING SCREAMS SADISTIC HEEL, A FUCKING **** GIMMICK? FUCK THAT SHIT. FUCK.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

suddenly Apex's sig feels alot more appropriate...


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

drew mcintyre = orlando jordan tna !!!!!

nooooooooooooooooooooo fuching nooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

McIntyre sucks, who cares? This should be hilarious.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Apex said:


> ...
> 
> NO. FUCK NO. NO FUCKING WAY. YOU GIVE DREW MCINTYRE, DREW FUCKING MCINTYRE, SOMEONE WHO FUCKING SCREAMS SADISTIC HEEL, A FUCKING **** GIMMICK? FUCK THAT SHIT. FUCK.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Post of the thread, bar none. U MAD BRO?


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Orlando Jordan part two.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Going to form a tag team with Brodus Clay. Funkintyre


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Just to remind people it was on a house show very rarely does this stuff make it to tv, so can we not hit the panic rooms just yet until the chance it does get to tv?


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

This is tragic


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

fuck this company !!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd love to see who the asshole was that pitched the idea for this.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Can't wait to see this on TV and then just sit back and wait for all the threads by crying McIntyre marks.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't understand why people are so mad, Cody Rhodes got given a similar gimmick and it turned his career around, McIntyre marks should be happy.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

They should have vignettes of Drew reviewing shampoos and conditioners.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I don't understand why people are so mad, Cody Rhodes got given a similar gimmick and it turned his career around, McIntyre marks should be happy.


If by some miracle it works, I'll be happy but it's going to mess with his ring work which is disappointing.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

What I wanna know how they can even look at a guy like Drew McIntyre and think "metro gay boy" anyway? Sure, the guy is pretty and good looking, but only an idiot would say Drew is _effiminate_; the man is quite masculine, youth aside. 

Drew if anything is a guy actual metro gay guys would fantasize about.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

RKO920 said:


> Orlando Jordan part two.


please tell me this is not happen !!

please drew leave this stupid company & go to tna or any company !!

god what is wrong with fucking vince ??!!


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

:lmao Wow. There are no words for this.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

What I really want to know is, if Orton is next?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

They should've given this gimmick to Cody. I'd find it more fitting.
Maybe it'll be revealed that Drew and Cody are lovers and that's why Cody hit Crossroads on Zeke!
That's what Zeke gets for messin' with Cody's man. 

This is gonna be the love story of Smackdown since they see how much fans were into the Zack/Eve/Cena thing.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

LMAO! It's a terrible gimmmick, but it's going to be funny as hell to watch. Don't know what Drew did to deserve this, but shit happens I guess.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

#areyouseriousbro?


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes WWE need more gimmicks but this is a disgrace. Drew is one of the best young guys they have and they do this with him?

Shake my fucking head.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

What the hell is the point?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Chingo Bling said:


> What I really want to know is, if Orton is next?


Oh my god that would be SOOOO awesome...i mean he technically acts all metro off camera anyway according to Cody Rhodes so...


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

It'll be a heel gimmick since everyone hates homos, right?
Gotta love America. 

A foreign? Must be a terrorist. Heel.
Gay? Disgusting! Heel.
WTF a vegan? He only eats bunny food? Heel!!
Straight Edge, doesn't do drugs, drink alcohol or smoke cigarettes? Yep, heel.

Does drugs and paints his face? Face.
Steals his best friend's GF? Face.
Buries all the new stars every second promo? Face.
Weighs 'over 500 lb' and still brags about eating a big fat greasy stake backstage? Face, duh!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Stone Cold 4life said:


> Yes WWE need more gimmicks but this is a disgrace. *Drew is one of the best young guys they have* and they do this with him?
> 
> Shake my fucking head.


On what basis? His poor mic skills and zero charisma?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Creative: So vince.... I think we should have drew kiss guys in his entrance

vince: yes great idea


wtf i cant even imagine how they decided to do it


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CC91 said:


> Creative: So vince.... I think we should have drew kiss guys in his entrance
> 
> vince: yes great idea
> 
> ...


Creative: Vince, Drew McIntyre sucks and is going nowhere, so we figure we should have some fun at his expense before we release him. Any ideas?

Vince: Give him that **** gimmick I've been talking about DAMN IT!


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Okay if someone knows.How the kiss entrance works? he throws kisses to the audience or he actually kiss someone o_ó


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

has anybody bothered to go to the link?
here's the correction of manuel t.


> i meant it as in "blowing kisses", sorry for the confusion.
> 
> --Manuel T.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I just don't understand the glee some people get out of this. I mean, I can't stand Alex Riley and thought he was an overhyped and undertalented joke from the outset of his NXT season, but I wouldn't get any pleasure out of TV time taken up with him having to act out some useless and totally pointless gimmick. David Otunga was an annoying mess and boring as hell in the ring, and they gave him something entertaining and awesome to do. And it works. If they can find something for him..


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

urca said:


> has anybody bothered to go to the link?
> here's the correction of manuel t.


Thanks for the correction.Before it read like he actually kissed someone, blowing kisses...okay I can deal with that.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

I hope this makes TV.

And lol @ Randy Orton having no charisma. If that was the case then he wouldn't be getting such huge reactions. Charisma isn't asex on whether or not someone appeals to you personally, it's down to whether or not the wrestler connects with the audience at large.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This gimmick not going to work, No man in the audiences will be kool with him kissing them..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Eh, he'll be gone in a few months. Burial with a gay gimmick attached? :lol


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Why they only give the good in ring workers the silly gimmics?


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> This gimmick not going to work, No man in the audiences will be kool with him kissing them..


yes i forgot this , but maybe wwe put some guys !!

no no no i can"t stand this shit !!

wwe please don"t put this shit on tv please !!!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

DrewDust.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Is this what they meant when they said he'd adopt a playboy gimmick?

I'm not a fan of the guy at all, I think he sucks, but this is terrible. I wouldn't wish that upon anyone.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I like that they're starting to bring back some of more... well, gimmicky gimmicks (bar what they did with Natalya). At least now Drew will stand out somewhat: for all the wrong reasons of course, but nevertheless it's something.


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

This gimmick actually sounds fun, can't wait to see it on TV!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Creative: So vince.... I think we should have drew kiss guys in his entrance
> 
> vince: yes great idea
> 
> ...


I can't imagine that McIntyre is going to kiss random fans in the audience. There's way too many security issues for that to happen. Which means some FCWers are going to get the great job of being McIntyre's kissing boys. I'm sure that's going to make them look great in their debut.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I miss his (ex?)wife.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rop3 said:


> It'll be a heel gimmick since everyone hates homos, right?
> Gotta love America.
> 
> A foreign? Must be a terrorist. Heel.
> ...


That's pretty much how Vince's mind works. My favorite is...he's from Canada? Heel or bill him from a different location ASAP!


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Post-Modern Devil said:


> What I wanna know how they can even look at a guy like Drew McIntyre and think "metro gay boy" anyway? Sure, the guy is pretty and good looking, but only an idiot would say Drew is _effiminate_; the man is quite masculine, youth aside.
> 
> Drew if anything is a guy actual metro gay guys would fantasize about.


Um...gay guys can look like anything...

Oh, and if this gimmick makes it to TV, we haven't actually seen what it y'know...entails. I for one think that a guy who's so confident in his heterosexuality he acts extremely gay could be hilarious.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

At least he's got a gimmick. Not many guys in the WWE can say that about themselves.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Well unless he starts to mince and dance around like Louie Spence i think his career is fine, and from the wording its not gay it just seems like he is a little metro...and this might not even get to tv so chillax peoples


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Interesting.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Is it like an Orlando Jordan's rip off?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol, this is so bad, I don't know whether to laugh or feel bad about it.

Just when I thought they couldn't stoop lower than Natalya farting.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

Joshi said:


> Is it like an Orlando Jordan's rip off?


No it's a modern version of the old school "wear pink and act effeminate" gimmick.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

What? Kissing guys in the crowd?! WHAT?!! Aren't we still in the "PG/Reality" era?!


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

It'd be interesting to see the reaction had it been a diva getting a lesbian gimmick.

Anyway, while I find it VERY hard to be optimistic about this. I'll bite my tongue until it makes TV....if it ever does.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Just turn him face for God's sake. For whatever reason, he hasn't worked out as a heel. They've been sitting on him for an entire year now, essentially since last year's Elimination Chamber match. I know that "Silent Rage" gimmick was horrible with that Andy Levine bozo from Tough Enough but a variation of it with McIntyre could actually work. Send Kelly Kelly back to Smackdown, relaunch their storyline from a year ago (even though that entails using her in an "acting" capacity, but I can stomach a few weeks of it if it means giving McIntyre a new lease on life). They should set up the dynamic of the storyline they had in place a year back. McIntyre likes Kelly Kelly, but he's bad at showing his true feelings with his rough demeanor and in-ring brutality. Eventually their courtship concludes with McIntyre turning face. Let him feud with guys like Hunico, Rhodes, etceteras. Seems to be forgotten now but a year ago, the angle was making the fans start giving McIntyre positive reactions. 

I just wish the "creative team" could be renamed to something more befitting, like, "team of hacks."


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

WWE is on a (t)roll.


----------



## kingshark (Jan 3, 2012)

Pop Tatari said:


> Teddy long who has been very generous to him!Drew should of been fired when he lost the blindfold match!


Still real to you, dammit!


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Just turn him face for God's sake. For whatever reason, he hasn't worked out as a heel. They've been sitting on him for an entire year now, essentially since last year's Elimination Chamber match. I know that "Silent Rage" gimmick was horrible with that Andy Levine bozo from Tough Enough but a variation of it with McIntyre could actually work. Send Kelly Kelly back to Smackdown, relaunch their storyline from a year ago (even though that entails using her in an "acting" capacity, but I can stomach a few weeks of it if it means giving McIntyre a new lease on life). They should set up the dynamic of the storyline they had in place a year back. McIntyre likes Kelly Kelly, but he's bad at showing his true feelings with his rough demeanor and in-ring brutality. Eventually their courtship concludes with McIntyre turning face. Let him feud with guys like Hunico, Rhodes, etceteras. Seems to be forgotten now but a year ago, the angle was making the fans start giving McIntyre positive reactions.
> 
> I just wish the "creative team" could be renamed to something more befitting, like, "team of hacks."


You realise house shows don't matter at all in terms of storylines, right?


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

So.... whoever made that topic in the General WWE about homosexuality in WWE, here you go.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Just turn him face for God's sake. For whatever reason, he hasn't worked out as a heel.


The problem with that idea is McIntyre is a natural heel. Everything he does in the ring is a heel. His whole personality is a heel. Even his image on screen is a heel. It's going to take a lot to change all of that and make McIntyre believable as a face and more than likely it won't work because he has too many factors working against him. He's stuck being a heel but there's no excuse for giving him a gimmick like this that won't get him over at all.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Kotre said:


> You realise house shows don't matter at all in terms of storylines, right?


Obviously. My post was actually even more about how they've let McIntyre stagnate to rather considerable depths at this point. I'm inclined to think this gimmick is an honest but quite uninspired attempt to get him over as a heel. My reading of the situation is that so much damage to him has been done in the last twelve months, it'd actually be easier to simply turn him babyface to give him something resembling a fresh start.



CaptainObvious said:


> The problem with that idea is McIntyre is a natural heel. Everything he does in the ring is a heel. His whole personality is a heel. Even his image on screen is a heel. It's going to take a lot to change all of that and make McIntyre believable as a face and more than likely it won't work because he has too many factors working against him. He's stuck being a heel but there's no excuse for giving him a gimmick like this that won't get him over at all.


He is a natural heel in the ring, no doubt. But his heel persona has been ravaged by WWE's "creative team." The Teddy Long business as of late, all of it, has taken its toll. An alternative to the Kelly Kelly bit would be using this GMs battle to turn McIntyre babyface by having him try to prove himself to Long. Maybe let him beat Otunga a couple of times to impress Long and by extension the fans. That won't really hurt Otunga in his current capacity but it could do McIntyre a great deal of good with some skillful writing attached to it.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

This is worst than what they did to Natalya.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

CM12Punk said:


> OMGZ ITS THE SCOTTISH ORLANDO JORDAN!


lol. I was thinking the same thing. There's no way that he'll get over with this. If he does get over, it will be as a heel which will completely contradict their "Be A Star" campaign.



Phrederic said:


> I for one think that a guy who's so confident in his heterosexuality he acts extremely gay could be hilarious.


Like Prince?


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

Have any of you considered that Lords of Pain probably did a typo there. It might have meant kissing the girls. Not guys. I don't think the guys in the crowd would let Drew kiss them.

I am going to lean on to this being a typo. Logic.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

They are testing it out, but he should be lucky that at least they are giving him something. This guy has been jobbing for years now and if he is able to pick up wins with the said gimmick then better for him at this point. As I said they are testing this out and It might or might not make it on TV. But the fact that he lost at the houseshow is not a good indication.


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

By the way, blowing kisses? He was blowing kisses into the crowd more like it. He may have been blowing it to a girl in the crowd surrounded by a bunch of guys and it may have look like Drew was blowing kisses to guys. It seriously doesn't make sense that they will portray a gay gimmick in the PG era. They wouldn't even put a lesbian gimmick, and for some unknown reason lesbians are more acceptable than gay men.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

iHoneyBea said:


> It'd be interesting to see the reaction had it been a diva getting a lesbian gimmick.
> 
> Anyway, while I find it VERY hard to be optimistic about this. I'll bite my tongue until it makes TV....if it ever does.


If a female was given a lesbian heel gimmick and made to kiss random girls, I'd feel the same way. It's a horrible gimmick. It doesn't get anyone over, it potentially offends some in the crowd and turns people off on the product, and it puts faces in the awkward position of coming across as homophobic in promos. Basically, it's a gimmick that serves absolutely no purpose but to humiliate and destroy someone beyond the point of repair.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Wasn't Mickie James technically a lesbian gimmick when she first started? That is the closest you will get to a lesbian gimmick in WWE.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Wasn't Mickie James technically a lesbian gimmick when she first started? That is the closest you will get to a lesbian gimmick in WWE.


There was no technically about it. She was a full blown "Stalker with a crush".


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Why do they have to ruin one of my favourite Wrestlers?!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

iHoneyBea said:


> It'd be interesting to see the reaction had it been a diva getting a lesbian gimmick.


Perhaps you should check out this video then. We don't know 100% if this was going to happen, but it's interesting to read into it, and take it for what you will:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

What the fuck is this shit? Jesus christ first the retarded farting gimmick now this? WWE are terrible with gimmicks and trying to be funny.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! talk about being blown out of proportion.....The IWC's finest at it again......look we've not seen it ourselves yet! I doubt it he kissed a man, more like blew kisses at the crowd, as someone else mentioned.
Lighten up a bit, this might actually be quite funny and it wouldn't surprise me if it was Drew Mcintyre's(Galloway's) idea!
He's just testing it on the house shows to see the reactions and judging by this thread and probably many others it's got people talking......job done! even if it is being blown out of proportion.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Hahahahaha, love it. I didn't think Drew McIntyre could get any worse, but WWE found a way.


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

For fuck's sake.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't get WWE's idea of entertaining. I mean seriously? The Scottish Orlando Jordan?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

So is being Gay PG? Seems alittle risky. Anywayz sounds stupid 2 me, i could understand if he honestly was gay and wanted to b himself or suffin but 2 b doing it as a gimmick naw [-x SMH


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol, I can't help but smile.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

More homophobia will no doubt be the solution to WWE's current problems.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Well in all honesty, the gay gimmick means he won't be jobbed out and ridiculed due to WWE's pact with GLAAD.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Well in all honesty, the gay gimmick means he won't be jobbed out and ridiculed due to WWE's pact with GLAAD.


Oh. Now I get it.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

1. Drew's new gimmick.
2. Natalya's farting gimmick.
3. HHH Vs. Undertaker 3
4. Khali, Alicia Fox & Hornswoggle are employed.
5. HHH beating CM Punk last year.
6. Claiming Brodus is reckless yet having your injured "superstars" compete.
7. Trying to capitalize on the Chris Brown CM Punk twitter war.
8. Micheal Cole & Vikki being showcased over 95% of the roster.
9. Wasted Jericho Return.
10. JOMOsapien.

Vince is a Genius.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

is that why him and Tiffany didnt work out. And in the Rock thread ppl talked about these young guys needing to take it and get over. You see how hard it is when freaking creative does shit like this. i hope it isnt this and he is just trying to be super happy so he can actually win a match.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Phrederic said:


> Um...gay guys can look like anything...


Wasn't talking about him being gay, was talking about him being camp and metro. Guys with Drew's look can certainly be homosexual, but they usually don't act outright feminine. A gay guy who puts in the time and effort to build up a physique like Drew's just doesn't go around acting like some skinny twink.


----------



## fiji00 (Feb 7, 2012)

mcintyre is garbage, i think wade barret has mid card - upper card potential. drew should just quit, hes about as interesting as daniel bryan


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

^^ Troll harder.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

rise said:


> Perhaps you should check out this video then. We don't know 100% if this was going to happen, but it's interesting to read into it, and take it for what you will:


Thank you for the vid.

That's not too hard to believe. I would've liked to see it play out, not because of the sexual nature, but it sounds like it could've worked. Like a psychological type thing if she messed with their minds. Plus it would've involved all the divas.

What's with the creepy music? lol


----------



## SportsFan4Life (Dec 30, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Just turn him face for God's sake. For whatever reason, he hasn't worked out as a heel. They've been sitting on him for an entire year now, essentially since last year's Elimination Chamber match. I know that "Silent Rage" gimmick was horrible with that Andy Levine bozo from Tough Enough but a variation of it with McIntyre could actually work. Send Kelly Kelly back to Smackdown, relaunch their storyline from a year ago (even though that entails using her in an "acting" capacity, but I can stomach a few weeks of it if it means giving McIntyre a new lease on life). They should set up the dynamic of the storyline they had in place a year back. McIntyre likes Kelly Kelly, but he's bad at showing his true feelings with his rough demeanor and in-ring brutality. Eventually their courtship concludes with McIntyre turning face. Let him feud with guys like Hunico, Rhodes, etceteras. Seems to be forgotten now but a year ago, the angle was making the fans start giving McIntyre positive reactions.
> 
> I just wish the "creative team" could be renamed to something more befitting, like, "team of hacks."


Agree with this it's something i'd much rather see where he was given "something" to work with and i was also thinking simlar with the Teddy Long saga thought he'd ask to fight for Long or pay back Long for sticking with him but yet to see much transpire at all, but hey what's new it;s the WWE!


----------



## Don't Wuwwy (Feb 14, 2012)

even with the shitty booking of Drew Mac, he still gets a better reaction than Wade, be it heel or face.

when Wades music hits, he draws absolute silence. the ***** pushed the #2 face of the company down a flight of stairs and still nobody reacts to him. drew been losin since Obama became president and still gets a better reaction rofl

Wade is worthless. You can deny it all you want but we all know it's true


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

You know you're getting buried when you lose to the Personification of Domination


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow please tell me that's just a house show gimmick and he won't waste any space on smackdown with that crap


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Wow please tell me that's just a house show gimmick and he won't waste any space on smackdown with that crap


i seriously doubt it will get on tv.

sounds like the big valbowski gimmick, if he was gay.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Is this seriously his new gimmick? What did he do to deserve this anyways? His marriage with Tiffany was enough already.


----------



## HeymanRules521 (Jan 14, 2012)

Read this entire thread and basically this is what I gathered. It went from Drew kissing guys in the audience, to Drew blowing kisses to guys in the audience to Drew blowing kisses to the audience in general. So if he is blowing kisses to the audience then how is that a gay gimmick? I think you guys took the whole gay thing and ran with it. I could be wrong though. All I know is I can't wait to see Drew on TV again soon so we can see how & if this gimmick will play out.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

That Maryse thing is just wishful thinking on behalf of fans that like jacking off to Maryse.

I don't think they ever intended to do any of that based on her recent interviews where she developed her character persona in such a fashion because she couldn't speak any English. It had nothing to do with wanting to come onto other women in the ring. She was embracing the sexiest of the sexy centerfold type image.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Uhh, how is that accurate, exactly? If he's being a boring piece of shit, I have to judge him as a boring piece of shit, not that he could he great if he fixed this, this, this, this and this. That isn't happening, so it's not a relevant factor. Hell, that applies to every single person on the roster.


Now be fair, he's only been allowed to play a boring character so far which means you can't accurately judge him at this stage. Sure, you can say he bores you but it's wrong to go on to say that he's 'a boring piece of shit.' Look at how Miz is currently portrayed compared to his time teaming with Morrison and his initial singles run on Raw, imagine if he hadn't been allowed to be like that in the past. Even better, imagine Jericho trying to get over in WCW using his 'Honest Man' gimmick without having a decade's worth of entertaining stuff for it to be compared to.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

ThumbInTheBum said:


> Now be fair, he's only been allowed to play a boring character so far which means you can't accurately judge him at this stage. Sure, you can say he bores you but it's wrong to go on to say that he's 'a boring piece of shit.' Look at how Miz is currently portrayed compared to his time teaming with Morrison and his initial singles run on Raw, imagine if he hadn't been allowed to be like that in the past. Even better, imagine Jericho trying to get over in WCW using his 'Honest Man' gimmick without having a decade's worth of entertaining stuff for it to be compared to.


I have to agree with what you are saying here.....hit the nail on the head methinks!!!

I don't think people should pass judgement until we all see it first, It was a house show..... come on people lighten up!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Fucking LOL.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Being Randy Orton's inferior Scottish cousin didn't get the guy over, so maybe this will. He has nothing to lose.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Pop Tatari said:


>


Pretty much my reaction to this news. Who knows, maybe this is a good thing? This could potentially mean that WWE is about to start pushing some boundaries again. As for Drew himself, I don't know, hopefully he makes the most of it.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

I cant understand the ridiculous negative reaction. This is much better than Natalya's fart gimmick. Atleast he has a gimmick & is not jobbing left,right & centre. 

This might get him over & make his character more interesting. Henry was Sexual Choclate & now he is crushing people. With drew's size,look & ruthless in-ring side getting him a ruthless heel gimmick would never be a problem.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

corfend said:


> Being Randy Orton's inferior Scottish cousin didn't get the guy over, so maybe this will. He has nothing to lose.


LOL now thats a gimmick they probably should have gone with, better than what creative can think up


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

natalya must be happy now that her gimmick is farting, cos this makes farting looks honorable


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Maybe Drew can join the Fart Dynasty with Natalya.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> As noted before, Drew McIntyre is set to be re-packaged with an "arrogant playboy" gimmick soon. According to fans at this weekend's SmackDown live event in Honduras, Drew appeared to be acting more sexually and flirting with male fans in the crowd, even blowing kisses at some. He also stopped in the middle of his match against Ezekiel Jackson to comb his hair. Drew still lost the match to Zeke.


I guess it *is* a gay gimmick after all. LOL


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

iHoneyBea said:


> Thank you for the vid.
> 
> That's not too hard to believe. I would've liked to see it play out, not because of the sexual nature, but it sounds like it could've worked. Like a psychological type thing if she messed with their minds. Plus it would've involved all the divas.


I believe the gimmick _could_ of happened if it was 5 years before it's time, however the rise of the PG era ruined any chance of this happening. 



Crowking said:


> That Maryse thing is just wishful thinking on behalf of fans that like jacking off to Maryse.
> 
> I don't think they ever intended to do any of that based on her recent interviews where she developed her character persona in such a fashion because she couldn't speak any English. It had nothing to do with wanting to come onto other women in the ring. She was embracing the sexiest of the sexy centerfold type image.


As I said, take it for what you will, and the person I got that video from has a series of alleged ''cancelled moments'' in the WWE on his channel, and I'm not sure how much truth there is behind it, but it's always nice to speculate.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

New Gimmick ------- New Theme

So, Broken Dreams will be given to WADE FINALLY


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank god Drew can still hold all titles in wwe 12. :/


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

JakeC_91 said:


> New Gimmick ------- New Theme
> 
> So, Broken Dreams will be given to WADE FINALLY


What.

Since when has another superstar been a theme that another superstar has used for over 2-3 years?

Aside from Brodus Clay.

It's hilarious and honestly it would be embarrassing to take someone else's theme especially when they're still in the roster.

But yeah... Gay gimmick? Oh boy..


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I always found the idea interesting that one superstar would challenge another for there theme music.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Please excuse me while I clean my drink off of my monitor.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

They are giving him a gay gimmick? How is this gonna put him over, or bring in more viewers?


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

Does anybody have a link to the video?


----------



## something_clever (Mar 20, 2007)

Poor Drew. I would just ask for my release at this point.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Taking Drew's theme is equivalent to a circumcision gone wrong, it's gonna hurt him.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

The one thing it has done is get people talking about Drew when has he ever had a thread 20 pages long about him? I guess theyre just trying things at the houseshow to see what works,what is too much etc etc The worst thing for Drew is if they didnt care about him at all and shoved him back down to Superstars and left him their too rot

Im worried about Drews future tbh but im just hoping that repackaging him whether you agree with the gimmick or not means that they do see him with a future of somesorts within the wwe


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Say whaaaaaaaaaaat

A vague eport at a house show claiming he's throwing kisses to the audience is suddenly a gay gimmick? Fuckin' hell talk about jumping to a vast conclusion ok.

First of all its unlikely this gimmick will make it to tv and secondly why does it matter? If it gets Drew more focus i frankly couldnt give a crap, he can come out sdancing like Louie Spence for all i care


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lisa12000 said:


> The one thing it has done is get people talking about Drew when has he ever had a thread 20 pages long about him? I guess theyre just trying things at the houseshow to see what works,what is too much etc etc The worst thing for Drew is if they didnt care about him at all and shoved him back down to Superstars and left him their too rot
> 
> Im worried about Drews future tbh but im just hoping that repackaging him whether you agree with the gimmick or not means that they do see him with a future of somesorts within the wwe


It all depends if Drew can really play this gimmick out without over doing it. Look at Brodus, no offense to gay people, but he looked like a gay retard at some points with his jiggling and the tongue sticking out and all that. Wasn't Shawn doing some weird playboy things as well?


----------



## Curmudgeonist (Dec 11, 2011)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> Get ohn yer knees, Teddeh.


That made my day.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

No..... 

I'm never gonna believe this is gonna be his new gimmick. Not until I start seeing it happening on Smackdown.


----------



## Curmudgeonist (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm reserving judgement myself. It would be the millionth time Drew Mac's done something different at a house show that's led to nothing.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn 20 pages Drew never got so much IWC attention. At least the gimmick made us talk about him.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

BURIED .


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe he will be the next John Morrison if you know what I mean.


----------



## fuhr86 (Jun 18, 2005)

If he had charisma it could get over
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gA9NbyvPe4


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

What the ...


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

anyone have a video for this shit ??


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Someone should just tweet Drew and ask him about it, like what did he do at the house show.


----------



## map the soul (Jan 24, 2012)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> Get ohn yer knees, Teddeh.


:lmao at the Teddeh


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

WWE writers are cunts. Nothing much else to add.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

im no homophobe, but really? This shit is disturbing...What the fuck with this gimmick? Drew deserves better.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

- As noted before, Drew McIntyre is set to be re-packaged with an "arrogant playboy" gimmick soon. According to fans at this weekend's SmackDown live event in Honduras, Drew appeared to be acting more sexually and flirting with male fans in the crowd, even blowing kisses at some. He also stopped in the middle of his match against Ezekiel Jackson to comb his hair. Drew still lost the match to Zeke.


from lords of pain

LOL


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

LMAO!!!!!

I admit I read the title of this thread and I was going to respond with "I'm on board for anything that will get Drew above the undercard for a change".

And then I read this.










I just... I don't even...


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I don't understand why people are so mad, Cody Rhodes got given a similar gimmick and it turned his career around, McIntyre marks should be happy.





> i meant it as in "blowing kisses", sorry for the confusion.
> 
> --Manuel T.



Manuel is a friggin' moron for NOT BEING CLEAR IN THE FIRST PLACE!! :gun:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It could have just been a joke for that house show, but this is from the brains that brought us Natalya as someone who farts for a gimmick.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Give me a break. Lordsofpain is a load of crap of a site.


There's NO WAY that this gimmick is a gay one. One person CORRECTLY stated that he was blowing kisses TO THE CROWD. Why LordsofPain believe it's to the guys, I have no clue(maybe those guys in Lordsofpain like Strudel instead of Pie but I digress...). 

Besides, anyone remember Val Venis? Introducing Val Venis Version 2.0.

*GET IT?* That's what this is. THAT'S IT.



(or better yet....for those older Wrestling Fans....Remember Playboy Buddy Rose? This could be it, too. Except Drew is slightly less of a FATASS. lol)


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> Manuel is a friggin' moron for NOT BEING CLEAR IN THE FIRST PLACE!! :gun:


Lol yeah. It's pretty different to blow a kiss than just kiss DIRECTLY. Goddamit Manuel, I was fucking astonished. Back to the topic, WTF? Is that even PG?? No. I think that like Glenwo2 said he was just blowing kiss to the crowd, not to men especially. I hope so. Goddamit.


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Give me a break. Lordsofpain is a load of crap of a site.
> 
> 
> There's NO WAY that this gimmick is a gay one. One person CORRECTLY stated that he was blowing kisses TO THE CROWD. Why LordsofPain believe it's to the guys, I have no clue(maybe those guys in Lordsofpain like Strudel instead of Pie but I digress...).
> ...


That's what I tried telling these people, but they still keep on bawwing about the same shit about the gay gimmick.


----------



## Wasteland (Feb 7, 2011)

Just when you think it can't get any worse for Drew it gets a whole lot worse...


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

I went to the house show on Guatemala City tonight, and he was throwing kisses to the WOMEN at front row, and early on in the match he stoped to ask a few girls their numbers, so it's obvious they are trying a "playboy" gimmick and not a homosexual one.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

First it was Natalya's farting gimmick and now this? Ok it's official, you win, the creative has ran out of ideas.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

djmaza said:


> I went to the house show on Guatemala City tonight, and he was throwing kisses to the WOMEN at front row, and early on in the match he stoped to ask a few girls their numbers, so it's obvious they are trying a "playboy" gimmick and not a homosexual one.


THANK GOD!!! 


Good job, djmaza.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

djmaza said:


> I went to the house show on Guatemala City tonight, and he was throwing kisses to the WOMEN at front row, and early on in the match he stoped to ask a few girls their numbers, so it's obvious they are trying a "playboy" gimmick and not a homosexual one.


I guess we're supposed to forget he was ever a vicious badass then. Unless he turns into a sexual predator. :side:


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

It's not a gimmick.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

How are they gonna work this into the story? "Ladies and gentlemen, Drew McIntyre has been so nervous about losing his job, he has gone gay!"


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

They have Justin Gabriel on the roster and they give Drew McIntyre the sexually ambiguous gimmick?


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

fuck this company !! drew deserve better << i mean main event !


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Why the fuck was he combing his hair in the middle of match?:lol


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

Reservoir Angel said:


> They have Justin Gabriel on the roster and they give Drew McIntyre the sexually ambiguous gimmick?


that's because drew mcintyre is a better looking guy then gabriel, maybe even more then orton


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

as if there isn't enough Tv shows already trying to turn the next generation into gays.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Suit Up said:


> that's because drew mcintyre is a better looking guy then gabriel, maybe even more then orton


It's more like he's very androgynous looking.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Suit Up said:


> that's because drew mcintyre is a better looking guy then gabriel, maybe even more then orton


Whoa there little fella....

Are you trying to DARE suggest Drew is more attractive than Orton...

:shocked:

*rolls up sleeves*

Aw hell no you are not trying to say Drew is better looking than Orton cuz thats not even close to the truth here. Orton makes Bieber look like an ugly little troll

*walks off tuting at the idea Drew is hotter than Orton*


----------



## kyemoloney-browne (Dec 14, 2011)

It will be like Val Venus haha


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like a gimmick these mods can cosign.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Whoa there little fella....
> 
> Are you trying to DARE suggest Drew is more attractive than Orton...
> 
> ...


We get it....please we get it.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The real question is...

Where did the comb come from?

Oooh la la!

Strike a pose, Drew! Sashay, shante.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

So Drew is the new Val Venis? lol


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

stupid !!!


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> The real question is...
> 
> Where did the comb come from?
> 
> ...


What!....Ahahahahaaa......He's probably got a bone comb stuck to his head all afro'd up!

Seriously though, this might work.....I doubt it's full on gay. I'll still have to see it first though to see what it's like and I hope it's soon on SD!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Striketeam said:


> So Drew is the new Val Venis? lol


You know what? I never thought about it that way.



drew mcintyre said:


> stupid !!!


Don't worry Drew, I am still rooting for you. (Y)


----------



## DiddyDong (Aug 31, 2011)

sounds like rick martel and val venis had a gay child.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd have to see how it actually transpires on SD, if he came out as an overly camp, stereotypical gay character I'd be a little pissed off.

As a gay male myself, I'd be a bit MEH WTF with the whole situation. But I'm a Drew Mc mark anyway, I'd rather him on screen then being close to getting a pink slip.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> I'd have to see how it actually transpires on SD, if he came out as an overly camp, stereotypical gay character I'd be a little pissed off.
> 
> As a gay male myself, I'd be a bit MEH WTF with the whole situation. But I'm a Drew Mc mark anyway, I'd rather him on screen then being close to getting a pink slip.


As part of the gay community, do you think people are over reacting on this thread to the fact that it might be a gay gimmick?
I figured you'd be the best person since your gay! (Y)


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

RAWHEADREX99 said:


> As part of the gay community, do you think people are over reacting on this thread to the fact that it might be a gay gimmick?
> I figured you'd be the best person since your gay! (Y)


I mean, it'd have to depend how it comes across on TV, I'm sure that a lot of the members on the forum wouldn't be comfortable with Drew getting intimate with other males in attendance, do I think people are over-reacting, a little bit yes, although Drew could easily do something with this gimmick. The Sinister Scot gimmick obviously wasn't getting over, but I don't get the out-cry of him having a 'gay' gimmick, WWE could easily pull the plug on this straight away.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

drew mcintyre said:


> stupid !!!


Have no fear. If the gimmick gets really over Vince will drop it. Just ask Brodus Clay's mama.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> I mean, it'd have to depend how it comes across on TV, I'm sure that a lot of the members on the forum wouldn't be comfortable with Drew getting intimate with other males in attendance, do I think people are over-reacting, a little bit yes, although Drew could easily do something with this gimmick. The Sinister Scot gimmick obviously wasn't getting over, but I don't get the out-cry of him having a 'gay' gimmick, WWE could easily pull the plug on this straight away.


Yeah I think people are over reacting too, I also think he could do well with this gimmick given the right direction and amount of air time.
I think this gimmick will just be a ladies man gimmick who is sure of his sexuality and comes across as arrogant by directing kisses towards both males and females, being full of himself and rather vain.
I think this will get some heat from the crowds and the Sinister Scotsman will surely be gone...*sigh*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

People are overreacting because he was being booked like crap, and this gimmick doesn't seem like it will do him any favors whatsoever.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> People are overreacting because he was being booked like crap, and this gimmick doesn't seem like it will do him any favors whatsoever.


I couldn't agree more he's been booked terrible the past year or so, but people are over reacting to something they haven't even seen yet!
I'm just hoping this plays out well for Mcintyre as I enjoy seeing him on my screen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RAWHEADREX99 said:


> I couldn't agree more he's been booked terrible the past year or so, but people are over reacting to something they haven't even seen yet!
> I'm just hoping this plays out well for Mcintyre as I enjoy seeing him on my screen.


Well I guess it's not outta the park, but the era we are in, may be hard for him to pull it off in a cool manner. Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

Stunning Steve Austin?


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

He was flirting with girls in the Guatemala house show.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Here's a small video I saw recently uploaded on YouTube from the Guatemala show

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc488k8hr0Q

Other than his "call me" gesture, nothing out of the ordinary from McIntyre's usual demeanor. But it is a small sample size.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Shawn Morrison said:


> as if there isn't enough Tv shows already trying to turn the next generation into gays.


This seems like one of the most ridiculous posts ever, and I fear asking you to explain will only make it worse.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

He could do so much with Cody's theme right now. They should tag? :side:


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

TBH, nobody has seen it so I we don't know how it came across or was supposed to come across. For all we know it could have been a cocky taunt towards toe guys like 'Eat your heart ouy, you wish you could be me' sort of thing.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Out of closet time...
Straight said goodbye...
Your cock was yours...
Now it's mine...


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I always felt there was some sexual tension between him and Teddy Long.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> He could do so much with Cody's theme right now. They should tag? :side:


Fuck that, he needs this theme


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Im all for wrestling gimmicks, but how the fuck did we get from

Razor Ramon
The Undertaker
Stone Cold Steve Austin
The Heart Break Kid Shawn Michaels
Rowdy Roddy Piper
and Kurt Angle

to

Farting Natalya
Gay Drew
Brodus Clay
Hunico
and The Man southern rockband Heath Slater


As I said before im all for gimmicks, but gimmicks that actually work and are not embarrasing, career humiliating gimmicks.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Im all for wrestling gimmicks, but how the fuck did we get from
> 
> Razor Ramon
> The Undertaker
> ...


The same way prior to that generation.

As legendary as Hulk Hogan, Macho Man and Lex Luger were. They were hokey as hell.

Let's not forget the Bushwackers and whatnot. It's a loop.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

Telos said:


> Here's a small video I saw recently uploaded on YouTube from the Guatemala show
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc488k8hr0Q
> 
> Other than his "call me" gesture, nothing out of the ordinary from McIntyre's usual demeanor. But it is a small sample size.


call me !! to what guy or girl ??!!


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> This seems like one of the most ridiculous posts ever, and I fear asking you to explain will only make it worse.


explaining will only make it worse? its not my fault most people here like to overlook their own religion which clearly is against homosexuality. Of course many are probably gonna hate me for saying this, but i honestly don't care.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> He could do so much with Cody's theme right now. They should tag? :side:


have you forgotten about the saddest day ever?


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I predict a future endeavour may be coming his way.


----------



## Ron Paul 2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

If I was Drew I would just sit it out until my contract comes up in June and then leave and go to TNA or Mexico, the only other two markets that can pay him well besides WWE.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> Get ohn yer knees, Teddeh.


:lol :lmao

I still think about this post from time to time, so hilarious!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

0:22 to 1:37 has a whole new meaning now.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

Ron Paul 2012 said:


> If I was Drew I would just sit it out until my contract comes up in June and then leave and go to TNA or Mexico, the only other two markets that can pay him well besides WWE.


contract end in june ??!! << come on drew go to tna ..

i would love if this is the truth !


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

TheWFEffect said:


> 0:22 to 1:37 has a whole new meaning now.


That segment sucked so bad and Theodore Long is so awful at acting, better keep doing tag team matches :lmao


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> 0:22 to 1:37 has a whole new meaning now.


Jesus they really have ruined him!! This is the Drew i want to see!!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Is it Billy and Chuck time already?


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

Now he's getting buried, AND he needs to worry about getting shot at in the Southern States. Jesus, WWE, stupid...NO! So what, Triple H is in charge so he decides that since he can't bury his talent in-ring, he'll bury them with there gimmicks lol.

:hhh2


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Drew McIntyre's new manager:


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

This move was a tad weird... but i'm sorry drew mac doesnt have it hes just not worth keeping around. wwe should have just cut him and been nice about it not this... and i HATE drew


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh my lord. Jesus christ give the man a chance.


----------



## majen1228 (Feb 22, 2012)

his new gimmick is gay, in both the stupid kind of way and homosexual kind of way


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I can't believe there is a 28 page thread about Drew Fucking McIntyre. The guy is about as interesting as a brick.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm praying that it was a one-off and they were just goofing around. If this gimmick arrives on TV then it's curtains for McIntyre. I'm not a huge fan of his by any means but he's a decent performer and doesn't deserve this.


----------



## theBIGvalboski (Oct 31, 2006)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Im all for wrestling gimmicks, but how the fuck did we get from
> 
> Razor Ramon
> The Undertaker
> ...


gobbledy gooker? duke the dumpster? skinner? repo man? tl hopper? the goon?

i actually like some of those gimmicks...but they are just that...gimmicks. wrestling has had off the wall gimmicks for a long time. some do well and some not so much.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

any video of this??


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> any video of this??


few pages back


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

For anybody who reads spoilers, and according to the thread title, you all do. We will see soon enough if WWE is bent on testing this one out.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

well...... he was "fired" last night. Time for the re-debut of Drew McIntyre on NXT........ because Regal is GM and he will sign him to that brand,.....cause you know...its a brand now.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> well...... he was "fired" last night. Time for the re-debut of Drew McIntyre on NXT........ because Regal is GM and he will sign him to that brand,.....cause you know...its a brand now.


Going by what has been said on twitter on both Drew Mcintyre's and John Laurinaitis' accounts both have something to say about one another at the very same time, so it looks like Johnny boy might re-hire Mcintyre when he takes over SD?


----------



## The Deluded One (Dec 31, 2011)

RAWHEADREX99 said:


> Going by what has been said on twitter on both Drew Mcintyre's and John Laurinaitis' accounts both have something to say about one another at the very same time, so it looks like Johnny boy might re-hire Mcintyre when he takes over SD?


I can only hope.


----------



## KilledAssassin (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope they bring him back.


----------



## SportsFan4Life (Dec 30, 2011)

Peapod said:


> Oh my lord. Jesus christ give the man a chance.


With you there and the same can be said for a "number" of others on the roster but its the WWE...


----------

